# Escambia River Fl records?



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I've tried to look up the state records for fish with little luck,unless it really is something like 43 pounds..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The Florida state record Flathead catfish is 55lbs caught last year on the yellow river, He beat the old record from 2004 which was 49lbs from the Apalachicola river.

The flathead is native to the Mississippi River drainage but started showing up outside its range in the 1950s and '60s. The first ones appeared in the Apalachicola River in 1982 and have since spread to every Panhandle river from the Jacksonville west to the Alabama line.


Ask any old timer fisherman and they cant even remember these things in Florida as kids, Its a awesome time to be living in NWF right now for a catfisherman, as a kid I dreamed of traveling around the country fishing for these monsters, and long and behold they showed up to me.

The Flathead catfish really didn't even get established in Florida until the mid 90s with a good reproductive population, Now after 30 long years in our rivers the big ones are showing up, here in the next few years we will start to see the 100lbers.

If we CPR(catch picture Release) our big ones we will have Giant Catfish for our grand children to catch, these thing only live to about 13 years old with really old fish barley making it to 20.





​


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I believe in the CPR method for the really big ones,but those 2-8 pounders are sure good to eat! I caught one last summer on Gantt lake that went 30 pounds,but it was on a jug,that was a strong fish,he'd take a gallon milk jug under for 15-20 yds before he popped back up.We chased him for a good 5 minutes trying to snag the jug.I have since learned that my gaff works great to hang the string with when checking the lines.

I'd like to hook up with yall one night and trade storys whilst we fished if you'd like...


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

That's a shame they eat all the juvenile bass and blue gill. Never throw these fish back.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

seen several over the years caught by locals on the escambia river where i live that go between 60 and 75lbss over the years.most people never see or here about them cause the people dont brag or want any one to know or could care less about records.but trust me they are there if you want to fish hard enough and enter one.43lbs would no where close to whats really there.the fish im talkig of are caught on bush hooks and trot lines which i dont think you can enter as a record but the bigs ones are there if you could ever get one in on hook and line.


----------



## hoghunterx (Jan 31, 2008)

What are the steps for getting a fish verified if you think you catch the state record?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BOGIA said:


> seen several over the years caught by locals on the escambia river where i live that go between 60 and 75lbss over the years.most people never see or here about them cause the people dont brag or want any one to know or could care less about records.but trust me they are there if you want to fish hard enough and enter one.43lbs would no where close to whats really there.the fish im talkig of are caught on bush hooks and trot lines which i dont think you can enter as a record but the bigs ones are there if you could ever get one in on hook and line.


+1. Over the last 4 years I've seen 3 that would break that record easily cought by the same guy in YR. He could care less about a record he just enjoys catching catfish. All these are caught on bush hooks as well.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea been fishing yellow river my whole life in the Milligan/Holt/HWY 2 area and its been just in the last few years that we have been catching some of the bigger flatheads around Milligan 20-25lb range so they are definetely making their way up the smaller portions of yellow river. Seen some in the 30lb+ range caught in Milligan also. IMO they don't affect bass fishing on the river and we still catch some big bream too...so I like having them around.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats FWC's argument is that they eat all the Bass and bream, well they do at first, until the bream and bass adapt to this new predator then the river will stabilize again, Look at any Major river that has had Flatheads since the dawn of time such as the Alabama, Mississippi, and Missouri rivers they have great bass and bream populations and well as monster Flatheads.

These Big Flatheads don't eat as much as most would think, A Flathead catfish is Generally only active 1-2 hours a night then returning to their den.

Next time you catch one and bring it home open his stomach up, you wont find much, unlike the Bluecats and channels that will eat until they can hardly swim.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

They dont cause much damage on the bigger rivers because everything is more widespread. On a small river like the conecuh I could see them causing a lot more damage. You don't catch redbellys further up the conecuh like you use too. Then again a bass probably eats more bream than these Yellow cats do. I will go on the record and say that I always throw back big blues, but I keep yellow cats 90% of the time.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Splittine said:


> +1. Over the last 4 years I've seen 3 that would break that record easily cought by the same guy in YR. He could care less about a record he just enjoys catching catfish. All these are caught on bush hooks as well.



That's the real deal there. Most people are catching them because they like to eat them ( me most of time). There not gonna get on here and brag and let somebody know there holes. Guarantee a pile of them over 55 are caught every year. I know I've caught a few on trotlines around and over that weight on the conecuh (and escambia).


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I kill every catfish I catch. I heard that you are not supposed to release flatheads, but I could be wrong... I prefer Catch and Grease anyways.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv eaten every thing from snapper,scamp, grouper and just about every thing that swims in the south but to me nothing can compare to the Flathead catfish, at-least the ones under 20lbs.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

To me it doesn't matter what size a flathead is. He is the best table fare in the fish family. I enjoyed some of my state record catch that I filleted in ignorance last night. I am going to try again this weekend. I will have my scales on the boat. There won't be any more filleting record fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

river_roach said:


> To me it doesn't matter what size a flathead is. He is the best table fare in the fish family. I enjoyed some of my state record catch that I filleted in ignorance last night. I am going to try again this weekend. I will have my scales on the boat. There won't be any more filleting record fish.


lol your not the first to do that so don't feel bad


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I am stocking up some pumpkinseed bream for this weekends fishing adventure. I'm about the bury some 8/0 circle hooks in some jaws.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Ill be offshore fishing this week, But when I get back im going on a catfishing adventure for a few days hunting the state record ill probably be hitting Escambia, yellow and perdido river, Iv see a few monsters come from old perdido in the 70lb class, The race is on!:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnysstuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Got a quick question for you.

When you fish the yellow is it better fishing at the mouth or on up some.

Deep or shallow.

Honest guys I'm not trying to pin point your favorite holes just trying to learn a little from the pros. 

So would ya throw me a backbone ?


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

johnnysstuff- These smaller rivers are generally shallow throughout. If you will find some sharp bends they often will make deeper pockets in the bend. Let's just say you are going along you are in 5ft of water and then you come to a bend and it drops to twenty or thirty feet. Apply hooks there.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Well since I don't have to work this week I guess I'm gonna head on out and get the record. Roach you know where I'm going better get it in gear.lol . The record falls this week.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

That's it! Im hitting the river tonight.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

setting hooks in milligan this weekend and will have the ambassador 6000 armed with a big bluegill or stumpknocker. Guess all of us will have them covered this weekend...
Just wondering what size bream yall use on rod and reel? I like about half your hand size but won't hesitate to throw on a +hand sized bluegill....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like I'm not going to make it tonight. Ill hit it next week.

To answer your question I really don't have a preference for size of bait, as long as its over 4 inches, I have caught big cats on tiny little river minnows and small cats on hand size baits.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

so can you catch em in the daytime? or have a better chance at night?

Basnbud


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You have a much better chance at night because they come out of structure to feed; however, you CAN catch trophy flatheads during the day. The trick is you have to almost slap the bait in its' face for it to bite. They won't move very far at all during the day to eat. My buddy has caught two 30lb+ flatheads at lunch. My advice would be go at night, but he lives on the river so it's no big deal to slip off for a little bit.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

basnbud said:


> so can you catch em in the daytime? or have a better chance at night?
> 
> Basnbud


 
Yea they are definetly nocturnal feeders...but you can hook up early in the morning too...they remind me of deer in the way they feed.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Yea they are definetly nocturnal feeders...but you can hook up early in the morning too...*they remind me of deer in the way they feed*.



Funny you say that, I tell people all the time when we are fishing to be as quiet as possible these things are like deer in the woods if they think you are there you can give up getting a bite on that spot.

Unless the water temp is 70 and they are in full blown pre spawn/post spawn then their heads are all messed up like dogs in heat and will literally be jumping on to the banks after fish.


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

*Eat everything they can catch*

A yellow cat is an eating machine... Remember the pollywogs? They are no longer found in most river systems that have yellow cats. The reason being it is one of the yellow cats favorite meals. How many of you have ever watched a yellow cat in action. They go across a bream bed like a commercial dyson vacuum cleaner... they get everything up.  When you catch him put some grease on him, they are great tablefare. You will never catch them all. I have caught them with everything from bluegill to grinnel in them. That tells me they are at the top of the food chain and will be dangerous to a river population.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

so im thinking live bait is prob the best, but will they eat a dead bream also? Tail hooked, head hooked? on bottom or just off bottom? on the outside of the jam, or right down in the middle? also for bush hooks....what kind of line is the best? mono, or the twisted cord? I aint looking for no record, I just want some meat !

Basnbud


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

basnbud said:


> so im thinking live bait is prob the best, but will they eat a dead bream also? Tail hooked, head hooked? on bottom or just off bottom? on the outside of the jam, or right down in the middle? also for bush hooks....what kind of line is the best? mono, or the twisted cord? I aint looking for no record, I just want some meat !
> 
> Basnbud


They will eat dead bait but don't even waste your time with that. PM your address and I will mail you a couple limb lines and you can set you up some the same way. Def do not use Mono on the limb lines.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Crymeabuck said:


> A yellow cat is an eating machine... Remember the pollywogs? They are no longer found in most river systems that have yellow cats. The reason being it is one of the yellow cats favorite meals. How many of you have ever watched a yellow cat in action. They go across a bream bed like a commercial dyson vacuum cleaner... they get everything up.  When you catch him put some grease on him, they are great tablefare. You will never catch them all. I have caught them with everything from bluegill to grinnel in them. That tells me they are at the top of the food chain and will be dangerous to a river population.


You are 100% right. They only live 10-12 years so to get that big that quick there eating alot more than some think. Some people seem to think in the winter they just lay around and dont eat but I've said it before on here my biggest catches have all come in Dec - Jan time frame. Any Blue cat over 10 lbs I release. I keep all flatheads period.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

basnbud said:


> so im thinking live bait is prob the best, but will they eat a dead bream also? Tail hooked, head hooked? on bottom or just off bottom? on the outside of the jam, or right down in the middle? also for bush hooks....what kind of line is the best? mono, or the twisted cord? I aint looking for no record, I just want some meat !
> 
> Basnbud


Make sure you use braided twine not twisted...yea they will eat dead bream just gash them open and let the scent from the guts drawn them in...place you lines close to cover.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

sbarrow said:


> The record falls this week.


Thats a big statement.....
what kinda boat you runnin? I'll be in a red trill hull with a 65 johnson


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Almost everyone has there own preference for hook positioning on bream. I hook my right below the dorsal fin. I've had pretty good luck keeping bream alive and you don't have to worry about them getting off. I keep my bait on bottom 90% of the time. It's best to have your bait in the middle of the log jam, but if you keep getting hung up and don't want to keep breaking off then just move up from the jam a little bit and let the current take your baits scent into the log jam and the flathead will find it. Good luck and if you have any more questions feel free to ask. There are a lot of guys on here who know a lot about catfishing.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

drifterfisher said:


> Thats a big statement.....
> what kinda boat you runnin? I'll be in a red trill hull with a 65 johnson



LOL that was a big joke. I'll be in a 16/48 tracker w/ 25 Mercury tiller. Gonna be upper part of escambia. I'll more than likely fish the conecuh most of the rest of the week. I'd rather stay on the Alabama side for bait reasons. I'll be rod n reel and trotlining too. Only gonna rod n reel on the florida end. If I catch a record that would be great but truthfully I'm fishing for fun and a few fillets.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm heading out to yellow tomorrow night/tonight well the night of the 15th anyway. I'm going to set some lines and pole fish also....

I've got a ? how long do you let your lines set before checking them?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Most of the time I will let my lines set all night if I'm fishing for flatheads, but that's if I'm not out rod n reel fishing. If I'm on the water all night I'll check them about every 4 hrs. My best results are when I let them soak all night.


----------



## johnnysstuff (Dec 1, 2010)

They must have quit biting in this spot LOL!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

johnnysstuff said:


> They must have quit biting in this spot LOL!


They did.
I went to yellow river thursday night and was skunked and run off the river by the military.


----------

